# just got done with prep, but.....



## galatia (Aug 26, 2003)

...my doctor did an abdominal xray 3 days ago and said my colon was FULL, and that I needed to clean myself out completely asap. I was bloating again and hadn't "gone" in 4 days or so. So tonite I took my full gallon of nulytely, but noticed that hardly ANY stool has come out...in the beginning a little bit did- but not like how I remember it doing in the past...and it ran clear almost by the 7th glass of it. I'm a little worried. Does this sound familiar to anyone??? One other thing: my rectal muscles for about the past 6 months have not felt like they "know what their doing" as far as evacuating goes...I have to manually remove stool quite a bit, and have had trouble urinating normally.... what is WRONG?


----------

